# New Dive watch design - Tugela



## mikeblythe

I would like to present the following watch concept for feedback. The case will be bead/sand blasted with domed sapphire display and a matt blue bezel with a lumed bulge at the Zero marker. The Crown is still a work in progress. There will be a logo on the crown as well as on the face above the brand name.


----------



## Chascomm

It looks like a simple, clean, easy to use tool-watch design. I like the date at 6 to balance the prominent 12 marker. The bezel looks like it is easy to grip while still being tidy. The second hand will probably need a substantial tail on it to balance the large lume spot.

What are the dimensions?


----------



## TheRider

The side view looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike120

Absolutely love the case!!!! Original, great looking, just, wow. HOWEVER, the hands are going to have to be bigger where they get popped onto the movement AFAIK..... Unless that case is MASSIVE. The combination of Planet Ocean bezel font and Bathys Hawaii logo font is also somewhat hard for me to reconcile.....


----------



## mikeblythe

Chascomm said:


> It looks like a simple, clean, easy to use tool-watch design. I like the date at 6 to balance the prominent 12 marker. The bezel looks like it is easy to grip while still being tidy. The second hand will probably need a substantial tail on it to balance the large lume spot.
> 
> What are the dimensions?


Thanks for the feedback. Yeah, Nick from Uhuru watches also pointed that out about the seconds counter weight. I have also realized that the date window will need to be narrower, otherwise the next /previous date will be visible .

I plan on using the miyota 9015. Still not sure if this movement will accommodate a date window at 6 o'clock.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

mikeblythe said:


> I plan on using the miyota 9015. Still not sure if this movement will accommodate a date window at 6 o'clock.


It's been done: http://www.ablogtowatch.com/halios-tropik-review/.


----------



## mikeblythe

Thanks Mike! The dimensions are 42mm diameter, 52mm lug to lug and 22mm between lugs. Yeah I think youre right about the proportions of the hand axle. Too small. Need to make a more accurate model.


----------



## mikeblythe

So I have been working a bit on the branding, and have decided to call it Draken, from the name Drakensberg (meaning 'dragons mountain') in South Africa. It is place which I hold very dear to my heart and where I have had many hiking adventures. The name of the watch is Tugela, one of the Drakensberg's watercourses. I have been conceptualising the logo and have finally created something that I believe captures the essence of the brand - tough, reliable, modern utility tool watches that will stand the test of time. I also wanted to create a sense of heritage, drawing inspiration from medieval crests or coat of arms which I have always been interested in.

Im thinking of offering the watch with 3 different bezel colour options.


----------



## craig00

Looks very solid especially from side view.


----------



## mikeblythe

I've been working on a few more renders. Enjoy!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

I love the red bezel. Nice looking piece. Great work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## veberz

Very good design!


----------



## Bram Utrecht

I like the clean look of the watch. Perhaps you can look at more straight hands to match the clean look. The square aroumd the date is bothering me. It doesn't fit the other angles in the watch. May be round or hextangular?


----------



## mkws

The orange minute hand reminds me of the Omega Seamaster 120 and the Omega Ploprof. All in all, a nice design, a bit in the style of 1960s-1970s diver watches.
With so many Submariner and Omega SMP300 clones out there, it's nice to see something new. At 42 mm, it's not monstrous, just the average diver watch size.
Black bezel + tan/brown NATO strap is the combination that I particularly like. The red bezel version would be better off on a black strap, maybe a rubber one. As a matter of fact, the red version makes me think of the Tudor Heritage Black Bay. Which is a good thing. Doesn't copy the design, yet looks like a classic.
A question of a strictly technical nature: why Miyota, and not Sellita or Soprod (the Swatch Group is slowly cutting off the supply of ETA to brands outside the SG)?
Another one: how do you plan to finish the bezel? The 3 different ways to do that, that I know of:
1. Painted (not durable)
2. Bakelite(or any other plastic) inlay (laborious/expensive)
3. Ceramic (simply expensive)


----------



## mikeblythe

Thanks man. Yeah I was inspired by the Squale 50 atmos. I love that watch. To be honest I havent actually considered the sellita or soprod. I just assumed they were way too expensive. 

I want a ceramic bezel insert but I also want to keep it at an affordable price us$300-350. Hence the cheaper Japanese movement. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## 33fountain

I like it. needs some thought on the bezel, fairly typical.


----------



## mikeblythe

I've made a few changes to the dial. I'm warming to the idea of a round date window Bram. Initially I didnt think the round shape would be distinctive enough that it would be recognisable as a quarter indices, but I think the other 3 quarter indices offer enough distinction that you wouldnt confuse which side was up in the dark.

The other idea that I am excited about is a lumed date wheel! So the numbers will be lumed and the 1st day of the month will be inverted! See above.

I have also dipped the tip of the seconds hand in orange for better day time visibility and tie in with the other orange highlights.

As far as the bezel goes, I want to keep it clean, concise and functional. I think the face offers enough contrast with the half second markers that the simple bezel will appear well balanced.


----------



## mkws

The photo doesn't work, at least for me it doesn't.


----------



## mikeblythe

mkws said:


> The photo doesn't work, at least for me it doesn't.


Sorry. Just updated ^^


----------



## mikeblythe

Just getting quotes for production. Wanted to get peoples opinions on the bezel. Ceramic or aluminium? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bram Utrecht

mikeblythe said:


> Just getting quotes for production. Wanted to get peoples opinions on the bezel. Ceramic or aluminium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Ceremic for sure, aluminium only looks clean untill it's damaged.
i love the idea of a luminescent date. I think all luminescent dates would fit the watch pretty well, although it would lose it's fun or gismo factor.
Could you try a green bezel?


----------



## mikeblythe

I have completed the case back design for the Tugela. The image is a view of the Drakensberg mountains with the Tugela river in the foreground. Anyone who has done a bit of hiking in South Africa will recognise these ranges.

I really wanted to solidify the heritage and brand with this watch hence this design. I also wanted to avoid the stereotypical ocean reference and do something unique.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt

Hi, I'm a bit confused by 9 marks between each hour on the dial. It makes reading minutes and seconds a bit difficult, don't you think?


----------



## mikeblythe

dspt said:


> Hi, I'm a bit confused by 9 marks between each hour on the dial. It makes reading minutes and seconds a bit difficult, don't you think?


It's in half second increments. I felt that the typical quarter second increment added too much detail. I do see what you mean. I'll have another think about it.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-ing

well, as everything is overly edgy and like some stealth jet, u should of course consider creating the bezel edgy too, at least a bit. otherwise its not fitting and seems like two concepts in one, schizophrenic and insecure. and yes, i meant the design, not u.


----------



## mikeblythe

watch-ing said:


> well, as everything is overly edgy and like some stealth jet, u should of course consider creating the bezel edgy too, at least a bit. otherwise its not fitting and seems like two concepts in one, schizophrenic and insecure. and yes, i meant the design, not u.


Ok, so I took your advice and I've done a bit of research and come up with 4 options for the bezel. Let me know which one you prefer. I still like no 4. I like how the bolder lines from the hour markers extend from the face onto the bezel. I have also removed the half second markers. I dont think they were necessary.


----------



## tardy

I'm diggin' #4, losing the half-second markers was the right move. I think having all lumed date numbers would be great.

I'm pretty sure I'd be in for one of the blue bezel models.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Bezel on 4 is the best...how about trying bezel 4 with bezel 3's markers between the 10 min incriments?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss

I concur on bezel 4, it really fits my eye for the rest of the design. I would probably be in for a red bezel if you end up building this watch.
Kevin


----------



## cultaddict

Im loving this! Nice work.
Id be happy to wear the all black version above... Have you experimented with lengthening the crown guard? I like a chunky watch, and for a diver, (just my opinion) a beefy crown guard looks the business.
Logo looks awesome too


----------



## mikeblythe

Thanks for the kudos. So I found a supplier who can do the lumed date ring. I liked the idea of the bright lumed "1" once a month. The other numbers will also be lumed but on a black background. 

I'm considering using the NH35a instead of the 9015. This will bring down the retail price considerably. What do you think?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## tardy

I like the NH35a, it's a good robust movement, but it's 21,600 bph vs the 9015's 28,800. I, and I'm willing to bet a lot of others, really prefer the higher beat rate.

On the other hand, the 9015's rotor can be rather noisy. I have watches with each movement, and frankly I'd be happy with either. But if you're taking a poll, I'd go 9015.


----------



## cultaddict

mikeblythe said:


> Ok, so I took your advice and I've done a bit of research and come up with 4 options for the bezel. Let me know which one you prefer. I still like no 4. I like how the bolder lines from the hour markers extend from the face onto the bezel. I have also removed the half second markers. I dont think they were necessary.
> View attachment 6856394


I agree about number 4 design. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bram Utrecht

I would go for the look of no. 4 but the numbers should be in the same font as the date. Personalle i don't like the font in the bezel, too standard too old. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G800F met Tapatalk


----------



## bruno47

I like the hands. It is a fresh take on the much used sword hands.


----------



## timefan44

I really like the case on this. The only thing that bugs me is the 12 hour marker on the dial. I personally like aluminum bezel over ceramic but I think most would like ceramic these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe

timefan44 said:


> I really like the case on this. The only thing that bugs me is the 12 hour marker on the dial. I personally like aluminum bezel over ceramic but I think most would like ceramic these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 12h marker is designed to align with the shape of the seconds hand. It's going to be tricky to get the alignment perfect in production, but it's good to aim for perfection right?









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## timefan44

I see what you mean. Nice touch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diablogt

Its beautiful. the only think I would change its the hands.


----------



## mikeblythe

So I've locked down the new shape of the hands. I'm now revisiting an alternate design for the hour markers on the dial. I wanted to avoid the watch being classed as another homage, hence the design change. Which do you prefer?










Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ssstahly

I think #2 looks a little busy with the 12, 3 + 6, and date being different shapes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bram Utrecht

I prefer thee first one, with the round markers. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G800F met Tapatalk


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

cool concept..how about a plain black bezel without the date option


----------



## mikeblythe

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> cool concept..how about a plain black bezel without the date option


Sorry, date on all versions. There is a black bezel option but no black case option.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe

Update: the Draken Tugela dial!









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Schraml

Fantastic design, well done! I like the latest version quite a bit. I also happen to have been to the Drakensburgs and loved being there. I'll never forget my time there. I had really hopped to see a Lamergier there but struck out. I did see lots of amazing flora however, as well as some Sunbirds I'll never forget. Would love to have one of these to remind me of my time there too. 

I have a couple of knits to add. 1. Consider removing "automatic" from the dial? Anyone who wants one of your watches is going to know its specs. Visually, it adds nothing for me. Make the "Tugela" more prominent. Perhaps I am too late to the conversation for these little details. 2. I vote for ceramic. I think that is what you decided on. 3. I think you can enlarge the visual element on the logo a little bit relative to the dial and the lettering. It is a great visual element and it is a tiny bit too small to appreciate its detail. 

Just my thoughts. 

It really is a great design just as it is, so feel free to ignore my 2 cents.

Kai


----------



## mikeblythe

Kai Schraml said:


> Fantastic design, well done! I like the latest version quite a bit. I also happen to have been to the Drakensburgs and loved being there. I'll never forget my time there. I had really hopped to see a Lamergier there but struck out. I did see lots of amazing flora however, as well as some Sunbirds I'll never forget. Would love to have one of these to remind me of my time there too.
> 
> I have a couple of knits to add. 1. Consider removing "automatic" from the dial? Anyone who wants one of your watches is going to know its specs. Visually, it adds nothing for me. Make the "Tugela" more prominent. Perhaps I am too late to the conversation for these little details. 2. I vote for ceramic. I think that is what you decided on. 3. I think you can enlarge the visual element on the logo a little bit relative to the dial and the lettering. It is a great visual element and it is a tiny bit too small to appreciate its detail.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> It really is a great design just as it is, so feel free to ignore my 2 cents.
> 
> Kai


Thanks for the feedback Kai. I'm going back to SA in September (I'm based in NZ) and I'm hoping to film the launch video in the drakensberg.

Unfortunately it's a but late in the process to make changes to the dial design. But to be honest I still believe it's important that automatic is on the dial. I think it is a point of difference from your run of the mill quartz watch. Your average Joe doesn't know the difference between quartz and automatic. When I bought my first automatic a year and a half ago I was really excited about the fact that it was an automatic.

As for the bezel, I've gone with an aluminium bezel. I think when I checked with my supplier I think they couldn't get ceramic in the colours I wanted, so they suggested aluminium. It's also a lot more expensive. I might consider offering ceramic as a stretch goal if I can get the colours I want.

The logo I spent some time getting the proportions right. I compared it with logos like Tudor and Rolex and found this happy medium.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Schraml

No worries. As I said, it is a great watch as it is. I don't think aluminum or design proportions will matter much. It will still look stellar.


----------



## heady91

Stumbled on this thanks to your friendly jab at docvail in his thread about watch design. 

I like it a lot! 

Good luck! 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrazy007

mikeblythe said:


> I've been working on a few more renders. Enjoy!
> View attachment 6043562
> View attachment 6043570
> View attachment 6043578
> View attachment 6043586


I like it


----------



## rmcsherry

mikeblythe said:


> When I bought my first automatic a year and a half ago I was really excited about the fact that it was an automatic.


I'm very impressed that you've gone from buying your first automatic to starting a watch brand in 18 months! I'm a product designer with 15 years experience and I'm still procrastinating with getting a company off the ground!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe

rmcsherry said:


> I'm very impressed that you've gone from buying your first automatic to starting a watch brand in 18 months! I'm a product designer with 15 years experience and I'm still procrastinating with getting a company off the ground!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm not going to lie, it's a hell of a lot harder than I thought, and I haven't even launched yet. Still so many milestones to go, but you just have to keep putting one foot in front of the other.

Prototypes should be here in the next 2 weeks. That will be a massive boost I hope.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Allow me to remind you gents that this is the Concepts and Design sub-forum. We have a Start-up and Crowdfunding sub-forum that requires prior approval to post in. Any discussion of crowdfunding in the Concepts and Design sub-forum will get the thread shut down and possibly removed. We don't mind you using our community as your R&D Department but we've got to draw the line at your Marketing Department as well. Please be respectful of the forum owner and our Community Partners (Sponsors).

With that being said, your case is almost a 1:1 duplicate of the SUG case used on the Sinn EZM1/103. If you choose to use a NATO strap you'll find the case thickness (height) and lug length will keep the stiff nylon strap from laying flat across the caseback. The one improvement I'd make to my EZM1 is to make a slight angled cut-out low between the lugs (not the full width of the lug, just the high point between the lugs), reducing the bend angle and allowing the NATO strap to lay flatter across the caseback as it transitions up to the springbar.

Just a thought.


----------



## mikeblythe

CMSgt Bo said:


> Allow me to remind you gents that this is the Concepts and Design sub-forum. We have a Start-up and Crowdfunding sub-forum that requires prior approval to post in. Any discussion of crowdfunding in the Concepts and Design sub-forum will get the thread shut down and possibly removed. We don't mind you using our community as your R&D Department but we've got to draw the line at your Marketing Department as well. Please be respectful of the forum owner and our Community Partners (Sponsors).
> 
> With that being said, your case is almost a 1:1 duplicate of the SUG case used on the Sinn EZM1/103. If you choose to use a NATO strap you'll find the case thickness (height) and lug length will keep the stiff nylon strap from laying flat across the caseback. The one improvement I'd make to my EZM1 is to make a slight angled cut-out low between the lugs (not the full width of the lug, just the high point between the lugs), reducing the bend angle and allowing the NATO strap to lay flatter across the caseback as it transitions up to the springbar.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks for the reminder. I'll be applying for approval on the Startup and Crowd funding subforum in the next couple weeks.

I see the similarities with the Sinn case, although there are distinct differences. The prototypes are arriving in the next couple weeks so I'll be testing how easily a Nato strap can be attached. I know what you mean though. The skx has similar wedges cut out of the case to alow for straps.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP

> The 12h marker is designed to align with the shape of the seconds hand. It's going to be tricky to get the alignment perfect in production, but it's good to aim for perfection right?


I was wondering if that's what you were going for. Make sure it lines up with the 3 and 9 as well as the 12.

I also wonder if flat-topping the 12, 3, and 9 so they look less symmetrical would work better?

Great idea with luming the date wheel. Wish more dive watches with dates at 3 or 6 did this, but I'd say lume the entire wheel with black numbers.


----------



## carpeeyon

nice squale influence.
good luck. will make a nice homage!


----------



## mikeblythe

Hi guys. So I finally got my first prototypes. On the whole I am quite pleased.

The watch actually wears smaller on the wrist than I was expecting. I think this is because it tapers down from 42mm at the bezel to about 40mm at the base. It's very comfortable to wear.

Here are a couple pics. I'll post more when I get a chance. I'm off to SA to visit the family, and I'll be filming parts of the Kickstarter launch video in the Drakensberg of course!










Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological

Nice. I know these are early protos, but how is the lume?

Side view pics?


----------



## mikeblythe

kronological said:


> Nice. I know these are early protos, but how is the lume?
> 
> Side view pics?


The lume on the dial is not great at all. I have already replied to my supplier about it. The lume on the hands is amazing! I will post more pics soon.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Schraml

Regardless, great looking watch in black. Well done. Not too much of a fan of the blue bezel, but that is just personal taste. Look forward to the next step. ~Kai


----------



## freshprince357

Cool designs. I like the colored bezels. How do you intend to compete with Tudor which has similar design and more market share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

Really like the protos.

The blue bezel reminds me of Squale.

Any chance of doing a bracelet? For me, dive watches need bracelets. They just look so good on bracelet.


----------



## mikeblythe

goody2141 said:


> Really like the protos.
> 
> The blue bezel reminds me of Squale.
> 
> Any chance of doing a bracelet? For me, dive watches need bracelets. They just look so good on bracelet.


Yes, actually the Squale 50 atmos blue opaco was the biggest inspiration for this watch. I don't really like bracelets, but if I had to do one, it might look like this









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe

freshprince357 said:


> Cool designs. I like the colored bezels. How do you intend to compete with Tudor which has similar design and more market share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm not competing with Tudor at all. Our designs are very different.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

Maybe I should revised my case design after saw yours. The case shape exactly same (I'm inspired by Citizen Nighthawk case). hm... designing is so hard (I'm new in this world, I do this just to wasting my time )... BTW, what tools are you using for 3D modelling?


----------



## mikeblythe

riposte said:


> Maybe I should revised my case design after saw yours. The case shape exactly same (I'm inspired by Citizen Nighthawk case). hm... designing is so hard (I'm new in this world, I do this just to wasting my time )... BTW, what tools are you using for 3D modelling?


I agree with you. It is very hard to come up with an original case design. One thing I thought about when designing the case for the Tugela, was to separate the case from lugs. They both serve different functions. Isolate them and think about them separately. I read this article today that confirmed this strategy: http://gearpatrol.com/2016/10/21/5-questions-with-nomos-designer-mark-braun/

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hirwill

Hello! Really good looking watch! I like the draken logo, it reminds me of a company who made snowboard goggles, Dragon. Do you have any advice on designing the caseback and how its attached on the case? I am currently there in the process. Are you satisfied with the prototypes?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe

Hirwill said:


> Hello! Really good looking watch! I like the draken logo, it reminds me of a company who made snowboard goggles, Dragon. Do you have any advice on designing the caseback and how its attached on the case? I am currently there in the process. Are you satisfied with the prototypes?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes there is a brand called Dragon with a very cool logo.

My advise with the case back is to come up with an original design, and get it stamped. I think they make a mould of the case back after that for the production run. I went with a typical screw down case back as this is the most common and creates a good water tight seal.

I would be interested to do a 4 screw option one day because it can look really cool. Check out the case backs on Bremont watches. 4-6 screws and they look amazing! The advantage of screws is that the design will always align with the case. Sometimes the design doesn't align perfectly with a screw down case back.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hirwill

Thanks for the advices Mike!
Will be interesting to follow your project.

I just had a look at the Bremont watches and their case backs. I was really inspired by their designs with screws. I will most likely go for that and since I am designing a dress watch, high depth diving will not be an issue.

Although I have one question (I realize I'm drifting off topic here..), if I integrate screws in the case back there will be less space for the assembly of the dial. Is it common that the dial is mounted from above? In my case the dial will probably be larger than the caseback if I choose the screw option.



Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## dspt

Hirwill, the winding stem release is usually located at the back of the movement. Loading the movement into the case through front is not very common but doable. Your caseback needs to be wide enough for the stem release to remain accessible. Or you can use split stem.

btw I'm not fond of screws on the casebacks. opening such casebacks is total PITA


----------



## Hirwill

Thanks for the input Mike!


----------



## O.G

WOW! That looks absolutely Amazing.


----------



## searunn

The side view is just fantastic,nice work man.


----------



## CharlieSanders

I dig the design, esp the red one.


----------



## watchcrazy007

I like it but I don't like how the second hand is missing its tail


----------



## sriracha

I like this watch but I Wish you woulda made the 12:00 marker like the 3 and 9. Otehrwise, it sorta looks like this junk...


----------



## mikeblythe

Just a quick update. Our new website is live! Please go to drakenwatches.com and sign up for the newsletter to get an exclusive preview of the launch video. 

We'll be launching on Kickstarter on the 15th Jan, at 7am EST. 

Get in early for the launch price of US$199! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hirwill

I just saw your video. Great job! I was inspired by the feel you've created. I wish you all luck with the campaign now!


----------



## mikeblythe

Hirwill said:


> I just saw your video. Great job! I was inspired by the feel you've created. I wish you all luck with the campaign now!


Thanks very much. It's been a frantic rush to get it all finished.

FYI I've had to delay the launch a couple of days. Just waiting for the approval to come through from Kickstarter.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

